# Foggy Morning w/ Trent and I (Trent turns 5!)



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

So Trent turned 5 years old on the 20th, and I'm 20 1/2 this month, so we had an little for fun "photoshoot" together. And by that I mean we walked about 5 minutes away from the house and I took pictures of us together with my sister's help. 

Thanks in advance for looking, and sorry for so many pictures of me! I'm actually pretty happy with some of them, and really wanted to share. 














































"Am I doing good, Mom?"









"Yes, but it'd be nice if you could carry your ears like a normal dog!" <3









One of me, the early morning fog and mood was too cool to pass up


















And a couple more of just me, sorry!!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Watching a dog and bicyclist go past us on the bridge, Trent did great.









What a dog. It's been an incredible 5 years and I'm looking forward to many more years of learning, laughter, and love. Can't think of a better dog to grow up alongside. 



























And Trent's "official" 5 years old stack. Posting a little (his paws and pasterns usually look better), but I think he's looking good!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Also for fun! Comparison to my high school senior portraits in late 2010/early 2011


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Never apologize for too many photos, I adore your photography, adore it. I love Trent. Trent is handsome, & your beautiful.

I'll admit, I'm jealous of your & your sisters(but yours more), & I don't even have words for how good it is.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

WOW you can really see how his face filled out! Many happy returns to you both.
PS. I think you look so pretty without makeup, but that's neither here nor there


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

You both look stunning, even more so when you are together  and happy birthday, Trent!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I too love your photography. Great pictures and you are as beautiful as Trent is handsome. Also, happy belated birthday to Trent.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Never apologize for too many photos, I adore your photography, adore it. I love Trent. Trent is handsome, & your beautiful.
> 
> I'll admit, I'm jealous of your & your sisters(but yours more), & I don't even have words for how good it is.


Aw, thank you! That is so sweet of you to say  My sister is pretty awesome for coming along with me as a glorified tripod LOL She wasn't thrilled, but I bribed her with a Pokemon plushie (...she's 18 years old).



Canyx said:


> WOW you can really see how his face filled out! Many happy returns to you both.
> PS. I think you look so pretty without makeup, but that's neither here nor there


He really has! It's pretty crazy what a difference 3 years can make. He still has a puppy face, but in comparison you can really see the maturity in the current pictures. 

And thanks for the nice thought, although I think I can look pretty rad with makeup, too  Makeup is one of my latest obsessions so I'm usually wearing some wherever I go or whatever I'm doing!



Whistlejacket said:


> You both look stunning, even more so when you are together  and happy birthday, Trent!


Thank you!! It's SO hard to believe that my "puppy" is 5 years old now <3



Slartibartfast said:


> I too love your photography. Great pictures and you are as beautiful as Trent is handsome. Also, happy belated birthday to Trent.


Thank you so much! Trent is usually a pretty cool looking dog so I consider that high praise!!


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Very nice photos. I like the ethereal look the fog gave them, really cool.

Trent looks like my ideal GSD. Do you mind me asking who his breeder is? I'm looking to get a GSD in a couple of years and want to start researching.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

He looks so mature at five, like he really came into himself. 

And you're gorgeous


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Happy birthday, Trent!

You guys make a handsome "couple"


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Holy gorgeous, you're so pretty and Trent is so handsome. Great pictures too, stunning!

Every time you post I hear my husband, that one time he asked, "Is she a model?"


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lovely photos! I love those bootie heels!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Whistlejacket said:


> You both look stunning, even more so when you are together  and happy birthday, Trent!


Thank you so much! It's cool to see how much we've both changed over just the last couple of years. Hoping to continue growing up alongside him!



Slartibartfast said:


> I too love your photography. Great pictures and you are as beautiful as Trent is handsome. Also, happy belated birthday to Trent.


Thank you, I really appreciate that!! Trent's a pretty great looking dog (even though I'm biased) so that's a wonderful compliment 



bowie said:


> Very nice photos. I like the ethereal look the fog gave them, really cool.
> 
> Trent looks like my ideal GSD. Do you mind me asking who his breeder is? I'm looking to get a GSD in a couple of years and want to start researching.


Thank you! We got lucky with the fog, and it was definitely worth getting up at 6:00 AM for it! And thanks so much for the comment regarding Trent - what kind of a GSD would you be looking for in terms of temperament/drive/thresholds? We got him from a local breeder, and I definitely don't mind you asking. I had a great experience working with him and Trent is the perfect match for me. Here is his website, although I'm not sure how up to date it currently is. They also have a new-ish Facebook page.



SDRRanger said:


> He looks so mature at five, like he really came into himself.
> 
> And you're gorgeous


Thank you so much! I swear, if it weren't for the pictures, I would have thought that he was fully mature (physically) at 2. But then looking back and comparing, it's really neat seeing how much he's changed since.



taquitos said:


> Happy birthday, Trent!
> 
> You guys make a handsome "couple"


Thanks! I've yet to meet a guy whom I liked more than my dog  He's my main man!



Sibe said:


> Holy gorgeous, you're so pretty and Trent is so handsome. Great pictures too, stunning!
> 
> Every time you post I hear my husband, that one time he asked, "Is she a model?"


Oh wow, thank you so much!!  That's so incredibly kind of you to say, and I'm still crazy flattered that anyone would think I could be a model! 



jade5280 said:


> Lovely photos! I love those bootie heels!


Thank you! I love those shoes as well!! I'm a big fan of studs/rivets (and am still desperately clinging on to them as they go out of fashion). I also love heels, so put them together and I have to buy it, every time.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Equinox said:


> Thank you! We got lucky with the fog, and it was definitely worth getting up at 6:00 AM for it! And thanks so much for the comment regarding Trent - what kind of a GSD would you be looking for in terms of temperament/drive/thresholds? We got him from a local breeder, and I definitely don't mind you asking. I had a great experience working with him and Trent is the perfect match for me. Here is his website, although I'm not sure how up to date it currently is. They also have a new-ish Facebook page.


Thanks for the info!

I'm looking for a confident dog that's not too drivey or sharp (I think I'm using the terms right here), high stimulation threshold. I definitely don't want a weak nerved or anxious animal. I do prefer a more serious dog. I have been looking at a working line breeder that's not too far from me, they're called Truehaus. Seem to have a great reputation and really nice looking dogs. The only thing is that I'm not too interested in bite sports so I don't know how appropriate one of those dogs would be for me.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

bowie said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I'm looking for a confident dog that's not too drivey or sharp (I think I'm using the terms right here), high stimulation threshold. I definitely don't want a weak nerved or anxious animal. I do prefer a more serious dog. I have been looking at a working line breeder that's not too far from me, they're called Truehaus. Seem to have a great reputation and really nice looking dogs. The only thing is that I'm not too interested in bite sports so I don't know how appropriate one of those dogs would be for me.


You can definitely get that from Trent's breeder, although some litters may be better suited for you than others. I don't do bitesports with Trent and did not know if I ever would when I got him, so that's not a problem. More important than that is just recognizing the dog as a working animal that will display many guardian-type traits. They definitely don't need to do bitesports as an outlet, but even the pet quality dog of the litter will still act like a GSD  It sounds like you definitely know what you're looking for, though, so that's fantastic! I wasn't as prepared in my understanding of drives, nerves, and thresholds when I started out. Definitely communicate to the breeder what you are looking for, especially since your own definition of low/high drives and thresholds may be different from their's! 

I was actually just chatting with someone who had a Truehaus dog not long ago! They really do have gorgeous dogs and I'd love to meet them sometime. Thinking of making a trip through California actually to visit a breeder or two (and some friends) when I have the chance  I think it's so, so cool that they'll give you money back for titling a dog from their breeding!


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Equinox said:


> You can definitely get that from Trent's breeder, although some litters may be better suited for you than others. I don't do bitesports with Trent and did not know if I ever would when I got him, so that's not a problem. More important than that is just recognizing the dog as a working animal that will display many guardian-type traits. They definitely don't need to do bitesports as an outlet, but even the pet quality dog of the litter will still act like a GSD  It sounds like you definitely know what you're looking for, though, so that's fantastic! I wasn't as prepared in my understanding of drives, nerves, and thresholds when I started out. Definitely communicate to the breeder what you are looking for, especially since your own definition of low/high drives and thresholds may be different from their's!
> 
> I was actually just chatting with someone who had a Truehaus dog not long ago! They really do have gorgeous dogs and I'd love to meet them sometime. Thinking of making a trip through California actually to visit a breeder or two (and some friends) when I have the chance  I think it's so, so cool that they'll give you money back for titling a dog from their breeding!


Well, at this point I THINK I know what I want, but I'm still learning so that may change. I've been lurking a german shepherd forum and trying to soak up as much information as I can. Someone posted this article http://wildhauskennels.com/temperament.htm which is has really helped me understand exactly what drive means.

I think Truehaus and their refunds for titling dogs is pretty awesome, too. Their training facility looks great! I am fascinated by Schutzhund but I just don't think I can see myself doing something like that with my dog - at this time anyway. My worry is that a dog from those lines would just be too much for a novice to handle. I'm starting to think I should start with Am show lines for my first GSD...but as I said I'm still learning at this point.

Some breeders I have been looking at besides Truehaus are Covy-Tuckerhill, Mar Haven, von Santausen, Geyer, and now vom HausReid thanks to you. Any insight into any of them? 

Sorry for hijacking your thread. Looks like I should make a new one!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

bowie said:


> Well, at this point I THINK I know what I want, but I'm still learning so that may change. I've been lurking a german shepherd forum and trying to soak up as much information as I can. Someone posted this article http://wildhauskennels.com/temperament.htm which is has really helped me understand exactly what drive means.
> 
> I think Truehaus and their refunds for titling dogs is pretty awesome, too. Their training facility looks great! I am fascinated by Schutzhund but I just don't think I can see myself doing something like that with my dog - at this time anyway. My worry is that a dog from those lines would just be too much for a novice to handle. I'm starting to think I should start with Am show lines for my first GSD...but as I said I'm still learning at this point.
> 
> ...


The Wildhaus website has some great information on it, particularly the Elements of Temperament article  I've seen that one shared a lot and have always found it a helpful link to keep on hand. Sometimes I will reread on occasion, too! The GSD forum is a great resource, particularly if you go back to older threads. I don't post much on there anymore outside the Pictures subforum, but my favorite section is the Breeding/Bloodlines section. There are some very knowledgeable people there, including Chris Wild of Wildhaus kennels. 

If you ever have an hour or two to kill, here are some more articles on particular drives as well as thresholds and nerve, these have been very, very helpful for me - http://www.siriusdog.com/schutzhund-sport-dogs-winkler1.htm (and then there's also Part 2, Part 3, Part 4, and Part 5). Really feel like people should read this before getting into working breeds. I don't know if Armin Winkler is still breeding Riesenschnauzers or not, but if he is, I'd love to get one from him one day. 

Don't worry about not doing Schutzhund/IPO or any other dog sport. You don't have to compete in a dog sport to have a happy, well adjusted, working line German Shepherd. Trent is from all working lines, with everyone one of them titled in SCHH/IPO/VPG in the last 5 generations and beyond. But he practically sleeps 20 hours a day and he'd rather sleep in than go on a 5 mile run (which is great, because that's my preference as well LOL). There will definitely be the lower key, lower drive dogs in a working bred litter. The point I was trying to make was that their temperament will still be that of a GSD's, and they will still have those drives even though they may not necessarily have the same intensity. You don't have to do bitesports with them, but you should be okay living with a dog that does have prey drive, wants to tackle things head on, may display _appropriate_ aggression, get pushy, etc. 

But really, look at it this way. I'm 20 now, got Trent when I was 15 years old (about half a year after I joined the forums). I had no dog experience, had never met any working dogs before, and didn't actually know anything about drives, nerves, and thresholds. But my dog turned out okay  With a lower key dog within the litter, it's really more about what you're willing to live with than what you're able to physically handle. 

An Am show line would be great, too! It all depends on your own preference and what you want. Xeph/Jackie here on this board is planning a litter for later this year out of her gorgeous Am show line girl Wes. That would be an Am show line x German show line litter and I have a feeling that they'll be amazing puppies! 

You might be able to get more help if you post a new thread, that way it's not just me blathering at you  I don't mind the hijack at all though, I love talking about the breed! Unfortunately I don't have any experience with Covy-Tuckerhill, Mar Haven, or von Santausen. Covy-Tuckerhill and Mar Haven are both very well known American show line kennels and would probably be Jackie's area of expertise. von Santausen has produced a lot of heavily titled performance dogs and there are a couple of people on the GSD board with dogs from that kennel. I could give you their usernames so you could PM them and ask their opinion? 

As for Geyer...where to begin. To start off with the good, my neighbor has a dog from Geyer. GREAT dog, very sweet, very, very friendly to all people and dogs, not a single mean bone in his body. Energetic and playful with low drives, but enough to work with and make him trainable. BUT, that said, I absolutely would not recommend the breeder. Nice pet dogs but from what I've heard, not a good breeder to work with if you need breeder support. 

But the Geyer dog himself is very cute. He and Trent were puppies together!









Trent liked to...play... with him


















He's a huge dork, and it's adorable. He really is one of the sweetest dogs I know, and it's a shame about the breeder.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Both of you are just gorgeous! 

Love Trent <3 Every time I see your pictures I want a GSD, haha.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, as always! Happy birthday, Trent! He will always be one of my favorite GSDs (but seems like everybody says that ;-)

I love the comparison pictures the best. Both of you have definitely matured.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Equinox, thanks so much for that great post! Very informative and helpful and I'll be reading those articles very soon (a little too tired right now to absorb them properly). I appreciate your insight on owning a working line GSD, it's the opposite of what I've seen some people say which was more along the lines of "too much dog" for most people to handle. 

That would be wonderful if you would PM me those usernames. I need to get more active on the GSD board anyhow and that would give me a reason to. I will be crossing Geyer off my list.

I would love to own a dog like Xeph's Wesson. If I were closer to Pennsylvania I would be trying to get a pup from her in a heartbeat.

Wonderful pics, as always.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

ireth0 said:


> Both of you are just gorgeous!
> 
> Love Trent <3 Every time I see your pictures I want a GSD, haha.


Thank you so much! Always happy to remind people that GSDs are pretty cool dogs 



elrohwen said:


> Beautiful pictures, as always! Happy birthday, Trent! He will always be one of my favorite GSDs (but seems like everybody says that ;-)
> 
> I love the comparison pictures the best. Both of you have definitely matured.


Thank you!! It really is amazing what a difference a few years can make. And LOL, I know there are some really incredible GSDs on the forums, so I can't say I mind hearing that  

But speaking of beautiful pictures, I think we're overdue for some Waston photos? Or I should just add you on FB (if you don't mind, of course)!



bowie said:


> Equinox, thanks so much for that great post! Very informative and helpful and I'll be reading those articles very soon (a little too tired right now to absorb them properly).


No problem at all. Those are really great articles but definitely a long read, plus I found myself wanting to pause and reflect and try drawing from my own experience after each small section or a particularly interesting statement. Keep it bookmarked, even after you give it a read through you'll probably find yourself wanting to go back. 



bowie said:


> I appreciate your insight on owning a working line GSD, it's the opposite of what I've seen some people say which was more along the lines of "too much dog" for most people to handle.


Of course! That said, I do want to include context here, because I did say "with a *lower key dog within the litter*, it's really more about what you're willing to live with than what you're able to physically handle." So it is still important to make sure you and the breeder are on the same page, because if there's some misinterpretation, you could definitely end up with a dog that's both tough to physically handle and mentally unbearable! 

What I more meant (and I think you know this, too), was that a lot of people have concerns about working line dogs as pets, period. There is this idea that all working line dogs are these dogs that need jobs and exercise 4-5 hours a day with 10 mile hikes on the weekend. That's not true at all, and I'd say that almost every working line breeder who's produced a few litters has had puppies that fit well in pet only homes. A lot of the qualities that make a good working dog can also be valuable in the making of a stable companion pet, and again, not every dog from working bloodlines is going to have that need to be worked and exercised at all times. 

But, on the other end of the spectrum, you do find people who will claim that working line GSDs are perfect pets and seem to imply that they can be well suited to any dog owner. I think what these people forget is that not everyone who wants a GSD is suited for a GSD, so I just like people to remember that even with a low key working line GSD, you will still have a working type temperament. Being labeled a pet quality puppy does not strip the dog of all desire to defend or chase prey or find an outlet for their energy every once in a while. But that'll be on a lower level than the high drive dogs, and in my opinion, quite handle-able and livable for someone okay with that type of temperament and behavior. That's when it's really more about what you can live and work with in a dog, more so than you needing a certain level of experience. Dedication goes a really long way, as does good nerves and drives in a dog. 



bowie said:


> That would be wonderful if you would PM me those usernames. I need to get more active on the GSD board anyhow and that would give me a reason to. I will be crossing Geyer off my list.
> 
> I would love to own a dog like Xeph's Wesson. If I were closer to Pennsylvania I would be trying to get a pup from her in a heartbeat.


Sure! It's 5 AM and I haven't slept yet, but I'll be sure to send some names your way later in the day. 

Wesson is just such an incredibly lovely dog. Jackie is one of the few people I'd trust enough to buy a dog from sight unseen, but I do absolutely understand wanting to meet the dog/breeder for yourself! Especially if you are still trying to decide what type you really favor, it is very good idea to visit breeders and their dogs in person as you get a feel for the breed. 



bowie said:


> Wonderful pics, as always.


Thanks! Most of those were from my little P&S which is now sadly broken, or from a few years ago when I still lived at home. But we still see Trooper whenever we're visiting and he's sweet as ever. I love sables, so I always take pictures when I get the chance!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Equinox said:


> Thank you!! It really is amazing what a difference a few years can make. And LOL, I know there are some really incredible GSDs on the forums, so I can't say I mind hearing that
> 
> But speaking of beautiful pictures, I think we're overdue for some Waston photos? Or I should just add you on FB (if you don't mind, of course)!


I'm not much of a photographer, so I usually only post Watson threads after my dad has visited and taken a million pictures. Haha

You can definitely add me on FB though! I post lots of bad iPhone pics there


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

elrohwen said:


> I'm not much of a photographer, so I usually only post Watson threads after my dad has visited and taken a million pictures. Haha
> 
> You can definitely add me on FB though! I post lots of bad iPhone pics there


I love Watson pictures either way! He's a handsome dog, developed beautifully, and just the epitome of spaniel loveliness. I know we have a few mutual friends somewhere, I'll add you


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

Holy cow: a) gorgeous photos, b) gorgeous YOU!, c) gorgeous dog. 

By the way, which Pokemon plushie did you get for your sis? My kids and I are way into Pokemon.


----------

